# Diesel



## clare1985 (Nov 29, 2007)

Here is Diesel. He is a 3 year old German shepherd. We got him from a local rescue centre last year. Although he is gorgeous he lacks the intelligence of a typical G.S.D lol.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

hes lovely


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely boy!


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh hes just lovely.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely looking dog you have there


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

he looks lovely!!!

my cousin has a GSD called diesel!


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

with such good looks you must have named him after vin!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

his gorgeous,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh his lovely would take him home anytime


----------



## clare1985 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for all your lovely comments! He has been a naughty boy this weekend, he chewed the plug off my hoover  lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

He is adorable!


----------



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

dont be fooled their not all intelligent. believe me!!!!


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

He looks lovely...........


----------

